# who wants to trade



## FIRELIFE25 (Aug 4, 2010)

hey im looking to trade...my sap rear bumper and sap spoiler for the 05-06 normal bumper and spoiler...im in san diego let me know thanks guys


----------



## travy082 (Apr 1, 2008)

what year is the sap bumper on? i have a 06 bumper thats blue and a factory blue spoiler as well since i already have a sap spolier we could work something out let me know..


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

Looks like an 05 to me. If mne was PBM or yours was CGM, I'd trade.....


----------



## Mike_V (Mar 10, 2006)

You have the full SAP kit? If so, why do that when you're one of very few?

I know I know, your car - but I'm just curious.


----------



## FIRELIFE25 (Aug 4, 2010)

ya i have heard that before...but i just hate the look of it...and i have other plans for the look of the car...i dunno just my taste i guess


----------



## cpr (Aug 3, 2006)

:cheers I have to agree on that the sap rear is not good!! The spoiler is good from the vintage look!! The stock rear is better with the different shapes and does not look so heavy as the one piece gives it a long look!!!! I know many are removing the spoiler for that beamer look!! I still think the vintage look is best for that dont mess with me!!


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

Hey Chip! :agree I like the spoiler look. To me they look to plain without them...... You're right, it does have a vintage flair.....


----------

